
Things Programmers Say - henrik_w
https://henrikwarne.com/2016/11/24/things-programmers-say/
======
kagamine
I'd lke to collect things programmers say during tutorials. I don't have a
large enough twitter following for such a question to gain any traction, but
this one I heard recently is what got me thinking about it:

"There is no such thing as a free cat." -Bob Tabor, MS Virtual Academy / DevU.

